# My WW2 Aviation Photgraphy



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

This is some work that I have done of the P-51D, "Big Beautiful Doll". Enjoy.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

One of the most prominent differences is the P-38F models had the semi-circular yoke vs the butterfly yoke on later models


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful shots...


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool !!!


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 28, 2007)

Czesc V2, Dzienkuje za kompliment. Jestem Polakiem terz, przyjechalem do USA w roku 1969. Urodzony w Dolny Slask, Olszyna(Lubanska). Krzysztof (Chris)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Interesting that one where you have the transparent checkers in the P-51D Mustang Skin...


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 28, 2007)

Checkers usually distract from the detail beneath so a careful choice in opacity is required. That's "Big Beautiful Doll". If you've seen her in flight, the spinner has a neat effect to it's motion caused by it's black white sectioned paint job.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is hoping that you will be able to contribute more aviation photos and videos to the collection. Welcome. Healz.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 29, 2007)

I have many photos I can contribute over time. WW2 aviation runs deep within the P-47 is my all time favorite though I love 'em all. I had the chance to meet and talk to Francis S. Gabreski before he passed. His life story is one I would recommend, "Gabby, A Fighter Pilot's Life" published by Schifffer Military History. He was kind enough to sign the many books I would send for his autograph comment(including a complete collection of maintenence manuals on the 47). My wife I visited him at his home on Long Island in July 1999. There we sat and viewed some of his gun camera footage, talked about the combat flying etc.. I would speak Polish with him often, he really got a kick out of that. He would visit Poland at least once a year, to visit his parents home town and to see some of his flying pals from his RAF days. He was truly a great man and would give of his time freely.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2007)

Hallo Krzysztof !!!
Nice to read you there.An excellent work.Stay with us for longer,please.
Pozdrowienia z kraju.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Wildcat, if you like P-40's I have a shoot coming up to do the Alleutian Tiger that won Grand Champion at Oshkosh. Should be fantastic as their restoration was fabulous.

Czesc Wurger, Pozdrowiena na wzajem. Jake modele lubisz budowac? I plan on staying around for a long while. Krzysztof


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 30, 2007)

Great, to hear that you like it. 
Healz.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

G'day Aero welcome to site


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

if i may make a suggestion you're being too dramatic with the backgrounds- just have a nice sunny clear blue sky or something like that.........


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 31, 2007)

Lancaster ol' chap, while I love sunny weather I find it more exciting to fly along the tops of and in and out of clouds while on an instrument flight plan. Does much more for me than droning along a clear blue sky. Just trying to create more of a sense of adventure with the backgrounds. If you recall the days of WW2, the RAF USAAF waited out days weeks worth of gloom and flew in marginal to poor weather most of the time. I was up at 11,500ft the other day, over the clouds, and shot this photo that I'm attaching next. I think you'll like it. I thank you for your opinion. Cheers.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 1, 2007)

The P-38F (Glacier Girl) throttle quadrant.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Czesc Wurger, Pozdrowiena na wzajem. Jake modele lubisz budowac? I plan on staying around for a long while. Krzysztof



Hi Chris !!!

The WW1 and WW2 plastic fighter planes models in 1:72 scale mostly.But also paper models in 1:33 scale.I'm interested in ships,tanks and other military equipment too.Because of my eyesight that has worsened recently I consider assembling models in a bigger scale.

BTW There is a multilingual corner in this forum.If you would like to practise the Polish language with V2,me and other Poles here, we could meet there.
The link is :
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/multilingual-corner/

Regards,
Wojtek


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 1, 2007)

Wurger, This is the P-47 I built, throttle, rudder, flaps, ailerons, elevator, gear retraction, drop tanks(wings), drop tank belly. Autographed by "Gabby Gabreski". I sent him pictures of the model and some material for him to sign which I applied to both sides of the vertical stabilizer. I fly a real airplane but have not flown this one, kind of funny. I have to work with a trainer aircraft first, I would hate to crash this one. Just did some taxi runs at the local airport by the hangar. Some day. Kturego mjescowosci w Polsce pochodzisz?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Thanks guys. Wildcat, if you like P-40's I have a shoot coming up to do the Alleutian Tiger that won Grand Champion at Oshkosh. Should be fantastic as their restoration was fabulous.



Lucky you! I know the P-40 your talking about, damn fine looking bird8)


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Aero...
Excellent pix...well done.The view from the cockpits are fine...better than hangar walls !The cockpits are nicely lit inside as well.
Very impressed with the black and white pic...tonality and sharpness...did you have to do much with it digitally ?


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Crashgate3, the b/w photo is pretty much as shot, added a touch of sharpness, but that's all.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 3, 2007)

This is a quickie shot of Glacier Girl at home in the hangar museum in Middlesboro, Kentucky.


----------



## v2 (Feb 3, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Czesc V2, Dzienkuje za kompliment. Jestem Polakiem terz, przyjechalem do USA w roku 1969. Urodzony w Dolny Slask, Olszyna(Lubanska). Krzysztof (Chris)




Witaj Krzysztofie,
To wspaniale spotkac na tym forum rodaka. I jeszcze tak uzdolnionego. Gratulacje jeszcze raz. Pozdrowienia z Krakowa.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Chris !!!
The P-47 model is really great.I'm very impresed.You have to practise flying with the trainer model really.It would be a pity to annihilate such an excellent work at the first flight.

PS. Urodziłem się w Kępnie Wlkp.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 4, 2007)

V2, Wurger tu jest zdiecie co robilem z samolotu gdzie mieszkalem pierze 5 lat zyciu.[/I][/B][/I][/I] Aerial view of my home town in southwestern Poland. This is common to the scenery lot of ww2 pilots flew over. Rural towns such as this, have not changed much since those days. I rented time in a Wilga from the Aeroklub Jeleniogorski and was able to shoot my home town as well as other areas nearby where I have relatives. For anyone interested, I have many photos of my visit to Auschwitz/Birkenau, very much ww2 history. I have a particular shot I would like to share, it is a map of Poland that is on one of the walls in the camp. It shows all the railways leading to all the concentration camps in Poland, and there were many.I will post it soon. It is thanks to our air supremacy(and of course the men on the ground) that this did not go on any longer than it did.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2007)

Krzyś to zdjęcie jest fantastyczne.Szkoda że nie mam zdjęcia mojego miasta rodzinnego z lotu ptaka.
(Chris this pic is excellent.That's a pity I haven't had the bird's eye view pic of the town where I was born.)


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 5, 2007)

I would like to arrange flying time for aerial photography each time I visit Poland. Kupilem fajna ksziaszke o zdiec lotnicze z Wroclawiu. Bardzo cziekawe miasto.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 5, 2007)

Wojtek, Przejechaliszmy 4 razy przez Kepno na E67, droge do Warszawy od Wroclawiu. W listopadzie raz i w grudniu 3 razy w tamtego roku. Bylem w Polsce zalatfic sprawy rodzinne.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 6, 2007)

Pinnacle of piston powered warbirds.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice shot of the Bearcat! 

I don't need a translation to know what happened at the labels in places like Oswiecim-brzezinka, Plaszow, Chelmno, Treblinka and others. The Nazis turned Poland into an orgy of killing.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, no translation needed. A very humbling place to visit.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 7, 2007)

This Corsair is the one that is in Hangar Sortie #4.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Chris, were those your pictures in the Warbird Digest a while back with Glacier Girl?


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. Issue #9.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2007)

I thumbed through it last night and thought it might be you. I am looking into sending some pictures up to those guys to get some more published.


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 9, 2007)

It's a great magazine. The quality of the publication is supreme and you couldn't be dealing with a nicer bunch of guys. I checked out your site and you have a lot of great shots to offer. Best Regards, Chris.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Wojtek, Przejechaliszmy 4 razy przez Kepno na E67, droge do Warszawy od Wroclawiu. W listopadzie raz i w grudniu 3 razy w tamtego roku. Bylem w Polsce zalatfic sprawy rodzinne.



Hallo Chris !!!
Sorry for my no quick replay but I have been a bit busy at work recently.I hope you liked Kepno much better then E67 road 'cos I as remember the free-way is a poor quality rather.I agree with you Wroclaw is one of the beautiful cities in Poland.I always try to visit the place when I'm on my way to Opole where my brother lives

BTW very nice stuff there.


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hallo Chris,

specjalnie dla Ciebie kilka zdjęc lotnicztch Krakowa... ( a few pics from Cracow )


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## aerofotografik (Feb 12, 2007)

Dzieki Wurger. V2, dzieki za zdiec. Czy sam robilesz? Wawel i Wisla, pieknie!


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Dzieki Wurger. V2, dzieki za zdiec. Czy sam robilesz? Wawel i Wisla, pieknie!



Niestety nie moje... wrzuciłem Ci je abys sobie nasze strony przypomniał...


----------



## aerofotografik (Apr 2, 2007)

Evangilder, Did you make it out to Chino for Glacier Girl day? If you did, I'm sure you took some excellent shots. I donated over 200 Glacier Girl cockpit posters to the Planes of Fame museum for thier hands-on aviation education center fund raiser. Chris


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2007)

No, that was the same day as the Riverside show. I had three days of shooting (friday, saturday, sunday). I will see GG with 2 others at the Chino show in May. Then I will get some killer pics. I have shots of the practice day from Mugu posted in my gallery. I have a ton more from Mugu that I am going through right now.I also have teh Riverside stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2007)

If only I could get one or two pictures to come out like that, truely amazing.


----------



## Torch (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been to Mydanek twice, once when I was pretty young and didn't fully understand and the 2nd time I must of been 17-18yrs old. It definitly leaves a lasting impression that will not be forgotten. My uncle was the architect who designed the memorial outside the gates. Going thru the barracks, gas chambers and ovens one cannot imagine the agony these people must of gone thru. One barrack had half it's length filled with childrens shoes..


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a few pics from Osh.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. Heres a few more.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

Love that Raptor! Looks like you had some great lighting for those. There is just something I really like about the C-17, aside from the fact that it looks like the Ritz Carlton inside when compare to the old C-130!


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 30, 2007)

More yet.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, the lighting was decent as was the subject. The previous day the show was cancelled due to the Mustang accident, prior to that the weather was typical for a midwest airshow with the rain and low clouds. For anyone interested, *Gerry Beck and his Mustang were featured in Warbird Digest #11* in 2006, great story and pics of a great achievement. This loss is a sad tradgedy as this man was a genius and resource to the warbird community.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 30, 2007)

Forgot the belly shot.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice! Was that Snort flying the Sabre?


----------



## aerofotografik (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, Snodgrass.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent pics....good work !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pictures Aerofotografik.Well done mate.

Co u Ciebie slychac?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent shots!


----------



## aerofotografik (Aug 3, 2007)

Dzieki za kompliment. Wszystko dobrze, po satremu. Pomalu leci do przodu. Jak u Ciebie?


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2007)

8) Wspaniałe zdjęcia- gratulacje. I oczywiście serdeczne pozdrowienia z Krakowa. Nie wybierasz się w te strony?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2007)

aerofotografik said:


> Dzieki za kompliment. Wszystko dobrze, po satremu. Pomalu leci do przodu. Jak u Ciebie?




Tak samo - pomalutku do przody,tylko ze nie robie takich fajnych zdjec.

Pozdrowienia,


----------

